# [2012] Don't Do It! [Red Lobster]



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2012)

It is that time of year again for Red Lobster's Endless Shrimp deal. We usually get "dumb" once a year and forget that last year it really wasn't worth it and not really all that good. We went tonight and returned not feeling overly great about the experience. All the items seem overly oily/greasy and quality is more downhill from the last. We expect much of the same at Olive Garden that we won't be bothering with their endless pasta bowl in 2012.

Getting dumb and forgetting how bad something is also applies to the following:

Golden Coral
Going to the Zoo


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 30, 2012)

:hysterical: Oh, how I can relate.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 30, 2012)

So funny. My son loves Olive Garden. The endless pasta bowl runs during his birthday every year. What a mother has to do.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 30, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Getting dumb and forgetting how bad something is also applies to the following:
> 
> Golden Coral
> Going to the Zoo


I'm with you on the first one, but the second?  You must have a really poor zoo, is all I can say.  

Kurt


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm with you on the shrimp, but the endless pasta bowl rocks.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2012)

Our local Red lobster is really good - and for California, the prices are great.

I also visited the San Francisco Zoo this month - and it was fabulous!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great thread title. And since I'm here I might as well toss in my $0.02. I learned a while ago that anything which includes "unlimited" (or "endless") food is bound to be bad, not just in quality but also bad for me... No buffet, no pasta, no unlimited anything (except cell minutes, but those have zero calories). Live and learn.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 30, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




dioxide45 said:


> It is that time of year again for Red Lobster's Endless Shrimp deal. We usually get "dumb" once a year and forget that last year it really wasn't worth it and not really all that good. We went tonight and returned not feeling overly great about the experience.


I ordered all I could eat shrimp 1 time at Red Lobster & felt heavy in the gut for days.  But it was my fault for trying to eat all the shrimp I could possibly swallow, rather than limiting my intake to a reasonable pig-out. 

I have no business going to any kind of All You Can Eat establishment, which has me semi-concerned about our upcoming Las Vegas timeshare week, with Las Vegas full of so many great restaurants & lavish buffets.  

By sticking with the Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet & exercising daily, I have trimmed down from 250 pounds in March to 213 pounds today.  One week of All I Can Eat behavior could throw that into reverse. 

If that happens, it's my own fault & not the fault of the Las Vegas pig-out places.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, I agree too.  Buffets and bottomless, endless, etc lose their appeal when we feel bloated and totally yucky.  Sometimes we will succumb, but we generally regret it. I took a group of teens for Endless Pasta, and even they couldn't eat more than one big bowl each.  Golden Corral and its ilk?  Just yuck.  We do like Hoss's, a PA steak chain with a big salad/soup/dessert bar; their food just seems to be a better quality fresher selection.  

We almost always regret Red Lobster, but it is usually DD's birthday choice.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 30, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> By sticking with the Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet & exercising daily, I have trimmed down from 250 pounds in March to 213 pounds today.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Absolutely, amazingly fabulous on your significant weight loss in just 6 mos. or so.

Congrats!

(And I can relate to Red Lobster:  Used to take my aunt there once in awhile as it was her favorite.  Total pigout with the Captain's Plate or whatever it's called, with lobster tail and all the fixins, and of course the yummy biscuits.)


----------



## ronparise (Aug 31, 2012)

But the commercials make it look sooooo good   Im watching one now

It happens to me too, once a year we see the commercials, we go, and we are almost always let down

Last time though was lobster fest...and it was good....Ill go back


----------



## ricoba (Aug 31, 2012)

Since shrimp is high in purine which can lead to high uric acid, I will avoid an "all you can eat" simply because I'd rather not eat foods (like shrimp) that may lead to a gout flare up!


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

Fun thread!

Dissing RL!  Every once and a while, I want Red Lobster (and thanks, NOW I DO!)  We are landlocked and at least they are fairly consistent.  

I'll go to Olive Garden but it's unlikely that I would suggest it, I'd say No on that.  I'm not that into their salad, breadsticks nor soups.

Golden Coral, Ryan's, those buffet things, I just say ick.  Mass quantities of subpar food.   there are some gems, I can find stuff I like if I have to go.

But, it is difficult to turn down a GOOD Chinese buffet.  

I meet friends for lunch and we use 2 for 1 coupons - love Subway.  not fond of avocado.  I'll make stuff with avocado but I cannot have much of it.  Guacamole is No for me.

No to sushi.  where I come from, the fish is cooked.  always.  worked in a finer restaurant during college and had to serve caviar.  ick.  never was tempted to try it because I didn't like how it looked, I didn't like how spills clung to me, I didn't like the slimy dark stains it left everywhere.  ditto pickled herring.  ugh!  people EAT that?  ewwwww!!!   

most pickled anything, and most pickles for that matter = NO.   Baby gerkins excepted.  pickled beets sounds like torture food to me.

~~~
zoos, the key is to not go to the same one all of the time.  Go to the local when there is a new exhibit, new babies, or certain seasonal events or special hoo hahs.  if you live in a reasonably large city, you may find that a membership at one family-friendly non-profit can get you discounts on another.  museums, orchestras, theaters, parks, maybe library, join one and use the reciprocal benefits all over town.  by the time you get back to the zoo, maybe it's new to you?


----------



## LynnW (Aug 31, 2012)

I love shrimp but I agree they're not that great at Red Lobster. I do love those cheese biscuits though!

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




geekette said:


> No to sushi.  where I come from, the fish is cooked.  always.


Johnny Carson agreed. 

He said, "I don't like to eat fish that looks like it should be used to catch other fish." 

Shux, I'd rather to go Long John Silver's or Arthur Treacher's than any sushi place.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2012)

*It's Not Just Foods.*




pjrose said:


> Buffets and bottomless, endless, etc lose their appeal when we feel bloated and totally yucky.  Sometimes we will succumb, but we generally regret it.


From across the street in Las Vegas, I once saw a banner over the front door of Slots-A-Fun or some establishment right near there that said *. . .* 

*ALL THE BEER YOU CAN DRINK $15*​
In the bad old days, I would have taken that as a challenge -- would have gone right in & made a point of chugalugging $30 or $45 or $60 worth of brew & damn the consequences.

Fortunately for me, I never spied that banner till after those days were long over.

Dodged a bullet, I'd say. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 31, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> It is that time of year again for Red Lobster's Endless Shrimp deal. We usually get "dumb" once a year and forget that last year it really wasn't worth it and not really all that good. We went tonight and returned not feeling overly great about the experience. All the items seem overly oily/greasy and quality is more downhill from the last. We expect much of the same at Olive Garden that we won't be bothering with their endless pasta bowl in 2012.
> 
> Getting dumb and forgetting how bad something is also applies to the following:
> 
> ...



Red Lobster quality varies greatly from restaurant to restaurant. We tend to be picky about which one we go to, even at home.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 31, 2012)

Shrimpers Heaven at Bubba Gumps for us, preferably in Kona.

Shrimp Adventure at Elephant Bar.

The only buffet I like is Chinese or Fresh Choice salads.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Red Lobster quality varies greatly from restaurant to restaurant. We tend to be picky about which one we go to, even at home.



Really? I have the misfortune to admit that I've been to them in about five cities across several States, and they've been universally...satisfactory (and that's being kind). I'll pay an extra $5-10pp to go to a non-chain fish restaurant any day of the week, and it's usually worth the extra cost in more than food quality. But as chain restaurants go, there are a lot that are worse than Red Lobster.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2012)

geekette said:


> I meet friends for lunch and we use 2 for 1 coupons - love Subway.  not fond of avocado.  I'll make stuff with avocado but I cannot have much of it.  Guacamole is No for me.



What do you have against guacamole? It's fabulous! And avocado is good for you! (C'mon, support California's economy and buy some today!)



> No to sushi.  where I come from, the fish is cooked.  always.



Where's your sense of adventure? Sushi is awesome!


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Really? I have the misfortune to admit that I've been to them in about five cities across several States, and they've been universally...satisfactory (and that's being kind). I'll pay an extra $5-10pp to go to a non-chain fish restaurant any day of the week, and it's usually worth the extra cost in more than food quality. But as chain restaurants go, there are a lot that are worse than Red Lobster.



Satisfactory or average would be a good description. There are two here in town, one we'll eat at, the other we'll take a pass on. When you live about as far away from the ocean as possible, there really isn't a good choice for seafood IMHO. Closer to the ocean I'd definately agree with you that the non-chain seafood restaurants tend to bring more to the table.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll explain the zoo comment. We have two within about a half hour drive; Cincinnati and Columbus. Every time we have left the zoo we were hot and miserable. It is usually scorching hot, regardless of what time of year we opt to go. Cincinnati is worse because it is very hilly. After we leave we ask ourselves "why did we do it?".

Chinese buffets would be in that same "getting dumb" category for us. I love Chinese food but after leaving most buffets we again ask ourselves why we did it. A few years later we will get dumb again and go and the cycle starts again.


----------



## am1 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll agree with Red Lobster but disagree with Olive Garden.  Chinese buffets will be a crapshoot depending on where, when and what you eat.  

I do like a good sushi AYCE but do not want to eat poor quality fish.

The zoo sounds like it is good exercise.


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a friendly suggestion - pass up on the chain restaurants, and try out small, family owned and operated mom & pop places. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Elan (Aug 31, 2012)

Our Red Lobster is ok.  Since we're not on an ocean, I figure I'd just as soon go somewhere where the turn over rate of their seafood is pretty high.  We go, on average, maybe once a year, but it's been a couple of years since we've been.  

  Never understood the appeal of Olive Garden.  When a restaurant's calling card is soup, salad and breadsticks, count me out.  Our local OG is always packed, which I find amusing -- so many people eager to eat sub standard food.  Haven't eaten there in 15+ years.  

  Golden Corral is the Walmart of restaurants.  

  We really don't go out much, partly due to the expense, but mostly because I can cook better meals at home.  When we do go out, it's either a local brew pub or a local Italian place near the university.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2012)

On one level I feel left out. We have no Red Lobster or Olive Garden. There is a Golden Corral who's door I've not darkened. Hereabouts, 'Corral' has a different connotation that doesn't include food. So there are not a lot of 'pig-out-palaces'. 

On another level, there are some pretty good 'mom & pop' eateries. Not that they'd be confused with 'fine dining' in any urban sense, but good eating none-the-less. The 'Platter-Sized chicken-fried-steak' out at the truck stop is about as close to calorie overload as one dares get and best keep that to an annual (or less) excursion. 

Nearby, our area produces some 90% of the farm raised rainbow trout in the world, so you can always get a good, fresh trout filet dinner. That works for me. The county fair is this week, so one also has to make room for the annual, at-the-fair, Idaho goodie, the Tater Pig, a well dressed baked potato with a generous pork sausage inside.

Zoos? San Diego's is great, but I worked in one some 40 years ago, so that took some of the glitter off a zoo visit. Nothing like knowing what goes on behind the scenes to focus your attention on the care the animals get.

Jim


----------



## tashamen (Aug 31, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Here's a friendly suggestion - pass up on the chain restaurants, and try out small, family owned and operated mom & pop places. You'll be pleasantly surprised.



I agree - this is what we always do, whether at home or traveling.  Of course it helps that we live in an area with very few chain restaurants to start with.  The only times we eat in chain restaurants are in those airports where there's no choice but them, or on a very long road trip where we want to get off and back on the road quickly.

Edited to add:  I see you're from Milwaukee - I'm going there in October for the first time for a meeting and will definitely be searching out local places - especially German food!


----------



## klpca (Aug 31, 2012)

I hate to admit it but I love Olive Garden's Zuppa Toscana. And it doesnt hurt that its unlimited. I'll eat the breadsticks too. But that's it. I think the rest of their menu just isn't very good. 

I love going to the zoo, but ours is the San Diego zoo, so perhaps I'm spoiled. The animals are great, but I really love the tropical foliage. I don't go when it's hot though. I don't love it that much.


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

LynnW said:


> I love shrimp but I agree they're not that great at Red Lobster. I do love those cheese biscuits though!
> 
> Lynn



I make those at home.  too often ; )

agree that shrimp can be swimming, overcooked, mushy @ RL but would still prefer someone else deal with the prep.  Did enough deveining @ restaurant job eons ago.


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 31, 2012)

tashamen said:


> I agree - this is what we always do, whether at home or traveling.  Of course it helps that we live in an area with very few chain restaurants to start with.  The only times we eat in chain restaurants are in those airports where there's no choice but them, or on a very long road trip where we want to get off and back on the road quickly.
> 
> Edited to add:  I see you're from Milwaukee - I'm going there in October for the first time for a meeting and will definitely be searching out local places - especially German food!



I've only been to a Red Lobster once - never returned. And that was many years ago.

I'm with you, I'll only eat at a chain out of sheer necessity, or desperation, preferring to travel out of my way to give my business to a family owned business.

PM me if you'd like a few recommendations on German restaurants in MKE. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Elan (Aug 31, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> There is a Golden Corral who's door I've not darkened. Hereabouts, 'Corral' has a different connotation than doesn't include food. So there are not a lot of 'pig-out-palaces'.



  LOL!  Having shoveled enough cow "manure" in my youth to fill a land fill, I'd concur.  Then again, this isn't just _any_ corral, it's the Golden Corral.


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

Found another one!  I ALWAYS Just Say NOOOOOOO to Long John Silver's.  

no knowledge of AT's, we don't have those.



AwayWeGo said:


> Johnny Carson agreed.
> 
> He said, "I don't like to eat fish that looks like it should be used to catch other fish."
> 
> ...


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Red Lobster quality varies greatly from restaurant to restaurant. We tend to be picky about which one we go to, even at home.



I completely agree!!!


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> What do you have against guacamole? It's fabulous! And avocado is good for you! (C'mon, support California's economy and buy some today!)
> 
> Where's your sense of adventure? Sushi is awesome!



avocado's don't like me.  there is limit to how much I can have.  tastes great, love it, but ...  it's one of the few things that my body does not appreciate.  cantaloupe is another.  a few hunks and I must stop.

I have tried sushi, some years back, and found that I jsut didn't appreciate it enough to pay trendy prices.  Now that supermarkets carry it, I'm even more wary.  It's likely mostly the thought of it.  I'd try it again but will not seek it out.


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Here's a friendly suggestion - pass up on the chain restaurants, and try out small, family owned and operated mom & pop places. You'll be pleasantly surprised.



As another poster mentioned, we're landlocked.  I'd try some out but when you don't know the place, you don't know what you will really get nor how it will affect you.  The finer ones are beyond my budget.  Seafood ain't cheap. I also would prefer to buy / cook myself, and will do that when visiting a coast.  And will periodically pick up a swordfish filet or Costco Lobster or whatnot.  I'll pop for the shrimp if someone else will prep or help prep.  I'm not doing more than a half pound by myself again.

meanwhile, I found a wonderful gourmet Chinese restaurant and I cannot imagine heading back across the street to the run-of-the-mill restaurant.  Their offerings only sound traditional, they have elevated The Standards to a much higher level.  While I realize that Crab Rangoon is really an American food, OMG, they are HUGE and soooooooo wonderful.   my butt is getting bigger just thinking about them ...  (shovels another spoonful of highly unsatisfying yogurt in)


----------



## BevL (Aug 31, 2012)

We LOVE Red Lobster.  It's a must if we do a weekend in Seattle.

Maybe it's a Canadian thing.  I think we have one in all of Canada, in Calgary, so it's a treat for us.

When we were in NYC in '07, they had just opened the Red Lobster in Times Square and yup, we went.

Olive Garden, although I love a good feed of pasta, I always only have the soup, salad and breadsticks thing.  I really like their salad dressing on their salad.  We actually went to the Bellingham Olive Garden yesterday for lunch.  

But the all you can eat thing is a definite no no for me anymore - I am looking at NOT gaining any more than the five pounds I have over the summer and tomorrow is E day - Eating (right) and Exercise.  Nip it in the bud before the full 50 I've lost in the last year comes back.  And yes, that sound you hear is me blowing my own trumpet -LOL.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2012)

BevL said:


> Nip it in the bud before the full 50 I've lost in the last year comes back.  And yes, that sound you hear is me blowing my own trumpet -LOL.



Congrats! Sometimes you're the only one who knows the tune!


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

BevL said:


> We LOVE Red Lobster.  It's a must if we do a weekend in Seattle.
> 
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing.  I think we have one in all of Canada, in Calgary, so it's a treat for us.
> 
> ...



Happy 50th!!!  that is IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not sure which zoo you go to but I have never come back from the Cleveland, Toledo, Columbus or Cincinnati zoo and not enjoyed my time there.  We do not try to cover the whole zoo in one trip, we take our time and enjoy the animals, never the same experience twice.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 31, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> What do you have against guacamole? It's fabulous! And avocado is good for you! (C'mon, support California's economy and buy some today!)
> 
> Where's your sense of adventure? Sushi is awesome!



Yummmmm...I love avocados and sushi...though with the sushi, I'm not quite bold enough for some Ickier sounding things, such as eel. 



Elan said:


> Never understood the appeal of Olive Garden.  When a restaurant's calling card is soup, salad and breadsticks, count me out.  Our local OG is always packed, which I find amusing -- so many people eager to eat sub standard food.  Haven't eaten there in 15+ years
> .



AND love, love, love the salad and soups, especially the chicken gnocchi.  I can make a very good meal of unlimited soup and salad, and take my entree home. Breadsticks, IMHO, are boring, not worth the points or calories.  Now a good crusty baguette...that I would go for if they had it. I love Panera Bread. 




Phydeaux said:


> Here's a friendly suggestion - pass up on the chain restaurants, and try out small, family owned and operated mom & pop places. You'll be pleasantly surprised.



Excellent idea, we don't do that enough.  Only issue is that it's often "white food,"  baked fish or chicken, white sauce, mashed potatoes, iceberg lettuce....

But those are usually the best when looking for comfort food.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2012)

I love Red Lobster's fried fish.  It's mild and very different.  It's consistently good at our local restaurant, and the restaurant is always packed with people, even when other restaurants are begging for business. 

The Red Lobsters in Orlando are hit or miss.  We have been to them all.  Same with Macaroni Grill.  Good here in Denver, but the one on Highway 535, not good.  

Rick loves Olive Garden and would eat there daily while on vacation, if I let him.  He loves spaghetti and meat sauce.  But seriously, there are not any real low-carb options on the menu.  I cannot eat even the chicken because it's not good without that apricot sauce on it.


----------



## Elli (Aug 31, 2012)

BevL said:


> We LOVE Red Lobster.  It's a must if we do a weekend in Seattle.
> 
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing.  I think we have one in all of Canada, in Calgary, so it's a treat for us.
> 
> ...


You mean there is no Red Lobster in Vancouver?  There is one in Toronto, though, so Calgary's isn't the only one in Canada, not sure about the other provinces and cities.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 31, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...Rick loves Olive Garden and would eat there daily while on vacation, if I let him...



We make it a point to never eat at chains while on vaca, we can do that at home although we seldom do.

We seek out local establishments where we are staying.

The one exception is McDonalds for bathroom stops while on the road.  I then feel obligated to purchase something from them.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 31, 2012)

geekette said:


> Found another one!  I ALWAYS Just Say NOOOOOOO to Long John Silver's.
> 
> no knowledge of AT's, we don't have those.



Arthur Treachers has been very good but at my most recent visit last month I found they had reduced the size (thickness) of the fish filet but held the price the same. It lost a bit of the flavor but was still quite good. 

After many years we finally tried Long John Silvers earlier this year. YUCK! It was horrible - way too salty and no fish texture whatsoever. Never again. I wouldn't set food in a Red Lobster after dealing with the back room / kitchen / bar areas as part of my PC/POS maintenance work. They all seemed to have terrible sanitation & cleaning habits. Olive Garden is OK but not as good as a really specialized local Italian restaurant can be. But they can also be horrible so, when traveling, sometimes the safer choice is OG. 

Finally the buffets. They can offer good food for a more reasonable price but many are just low grade mush.  Most are the latter. The few good ones we do repeat on occasion but not too often.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 31, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I love Red Lobster's fried fish.  It's mild and very different.  It's consistently good at our local restaurant, and the restaurant is always packed with people, even when other restaurants are begging for business.
> 
> The Red Lobsters in Orlando are hit or miss.  We have been to them all.  Same with Macaroni Grill.  Good here in Denver, but the one on Highway 535, not good.
> 
> Rick loves Olive Garden and would eat there daily while on vacation, if I let him.  He loves spaghetti and meat sauce.  But seriously, there are not any real low-carb options on the menu.  I cannot eat even the chicken because it's not good without that apricot sauce on it.



Oh - forgot Macaroni Grill. That used to be one of our favorites but they kept changing the menu and the last three times I found it virtually inedible. After three times it's no fluke and they have been removed from our list. Too bad as we used to walk over from our Orlando resort regularly.


----------



## Elan (Aug 31, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> We make it a point to never eat at chains while on vaca, we can do that at home although we seldom do.
> 
> We seek out local establishments where we are staying.
> 
> The one exception is McDonalds for bathroom stops while on the road.  I then feel obligated to purchase something from them.



  That's pretty much our policy as well.  We'll seek out a local brew pub or diner when we're away from home.  An exception if it's a chain we don't have at home.  For instance, we hit up Cheesecake Factory in SF a few years ago before we had our own locally.

  Edited to add:  We didn't seek out Cheesecake Factory in SF.  It was essentially right across the street from our hotel, and it was about 8:00 in the evening after a full day walking the streets.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2012)

BevL said:


> We LOVE Red Lobster.  It's a must if we do a weekend in Seattle.
> 
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing.  I think we have one in all of Canada, in Calgary, so it's a treat for us.



Please tell me you don't order salmon at RL, given you're in BC and there are tons of better options...


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2012)

For reference:

http://www.redlobster.com/health/nutrition/dinner.asp


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 31, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Excellent idea, we don't do that enough.  Only issue is that it's often "white food,"  baked fish or chicken, white sauce, mashed potatoes, iceberg lettuce....
> 
> But those are usually the best when looking for comfort food.



Not where I live, unless looking specifically for those types of food.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2012)

*At Least They Don't Serve Sushi.*




timeos2 said:


> After many years we finally tried Long John Silvers earlier this year.


Their hushpuppies are outstanding, head & shoulders over the hushpuppies at Joe's Crab Shack.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 31, 2012)

I do not like crowds so I try to stay away from crowded restaurants.  I prefer going to unique local eateries--although the better ones tend to draw crowds as well.

I do not like buffets.  I want to sit down and be waited on.  I do not want to carry my plate around and line up at the trough with the rest of the cattle.  My FIL liked going to Golden Corral and Chuck-a-Rama.  After taking him to a nicer restaurant and seeing him order something he didn't like, we realized it was because he probably couldn't read/interpret the menu due to his dementia.  At the buffets, he could see what he was getting.  He also felt it was a good value because it was eat all you want--even though he didn't eat that much.

Now I hear from my sister that Mom has been going to Golden Corral.  This is something new.   

Olive Garden isn't my favorite place to go but the family seems to like it.  Their breadsticks are underbaked and not good, but if I'm there, I seem to eat them anyway.  I do like the zuppa toscana but not enough to make a special trip to OG.

DH doesn't like fish so we don't go to RL.  The last time I went was a several months ago in Silverdale, WA with my son and his family.  It was a crowded Friday night and the wait was long.  At one point the hostess called out, "Mike, party of four."  No one answered.  She called it out again.  At that point, my 3 year old DGD took up the call, "Mike!"  "Mike!"  She also likes to pet the lobsters.  "They're so cute."  She thinks everything is cute.  "Look, Daddy.  Do you want to pet this spider?  It's so cute."


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 31, 2012)

geekette said:


> ....... I'll pop for the shrimp if someone else will prep or help prep.  I'm not doing more than a half pound by myself again.....



While it's definately not shrimp like what we get when near the ocean (HHI, NOLA et....) I've found the bags of larger frozen shrimp at our local Kroger chain (called Dillons here) aren't to bad, are reasonably inexpensive ($6.99/lb) and easy to fix. A pot of water, Zatran's crab/shrimp boil and a lemon. Boil the water with seasoning and lemon, add shrimp, boil X 5 minutes, turn off the heat and allow to sit in the hot water for another 20 minutes, drain and you're done. No prep, easy to prepare, reasonably inexpensive and pretty tasty.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 31, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> We make it a point to never eat at chains while on vaca, we can do that at home although we seldom do.
> 
> We seek out local establishments where we are staying.
> 
> The one exception is McDonalds for bathroom stops while on the road.  I then feel obligated to purchase something from them.



McDonald's finally started putting some reasonably healthy salads on their menu. Bathroom stops with the opportunity to stretch our legs got a little less guilty and a little more healthy.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 31, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> It is that time of year again for Red Lobster's Endless Shrimp deal. We usually get "dumb" once a year and forget that last year it really wasn't worth it and not really all that good. We went tonight and returned not feeling overly great about the experience. All the items seem overly oily/greasy and quality is more downhill from the last. We expect much of the same at Olive Garden that we won't be bothering with their endless pasta bowl in 2012.
> 
> Getting dumb and forgetting how bad something is also applies to the following:
> 
> ...



I agree after you eat at Red Lobster or Golden Coral - you always seem to have that "Shoot, I could have eaten at ...." moment.

Add to your list - Outback Steak House and Applebee's - Bla.

Luckily right near the Golden Coral here we have a great Chinese Buffet and right in the same shopping center with Red Lobster there is a Costa Vida (Baja style) -- yum yum

DW and DD love Olive Garden (we went yesterday) and I am OK with the "Stuffed Chicken Marsala" so we go about once a month.

I really miss the Tony Roma's we used to have here


----------



## pjrose (Aug 31, 2012)

Following up on the mentions of Long John Silvers and Arthur Treachers above, I prefer my fish really fresh, so I or DD (!) make it at home.  

Along the lines of fried stuff (of which I am not a fan), I think KFC - which I prefer to call Kentucky Fried Grease - is THE WORST.  Granted, their roast chicken they introduced a few years ago was very good (do they still have that?) but their fried chicken is sooooo greasy.  The kids badgered me to go there once, and the chicken was so greasy that I picked up a piece and squished it in my hand like a sponge to show them how much grease would drip out.  I don't think I've set foot in one since.  

We have a few local Thai and Indian Buffets that I love.  The Chinese ones here seem to try to outdo themselves in terms of the number of items, most of which have little to do with Asian food.  

Our FAVORITE buffet is a big Chinese one in Williamsburg, near the KMart.  Can't remember its name, but its food is excellent.  We look forward to eating there every few years when we go to CW.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 31, 2012)

Working at a hospital, I've learned to just say no to the all you can eat barfettes. I love Chinesse restaurants but prefer to have my meal cooked to order. I thought it a shame when so many jumped on the all-you-can eat glutteny that has so become an American staple of eating out. 

What turned me off on buffets was cruising. They put bathrooms right outside the buffet's and one can see how many people do/don't wash their hands. In particular was one gentlemen who obviously (don't ask) had an issue. Needless to say, I witnessed him NOT wash his hands. Didn't even look at the sink. Guess who was in front of us in the buffet line handling every serving spoon for every dish on the buffet line.   After witnessing that we decided to avoid buffets as much as possible. We will get dragged into one once in a while with friends/family who insist because there's something for everyone on a buffet. I'll agree it's easier the fighting out which restaurant to go to but it still makes me quessy non-the-less.


----------



## dumbydee (Aug 31, 2012)

Our Red Lobster is good and we love going there.  We just had an Olive Garden open up and it was really good when we tried it.  

I don't like Golden Corral but my husband does.  Yuk.

Captain D's has the best hushpuppies.  Yum.

I like Chinese but not a buffet.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2012)

We don't even care a lot for eating out, but tonite was a treat night for us. Papa Murphy's Take 'n' Bake Pizza. Chicken Herb D'Light. Cracker thin crust with fresh spinach, garlic, chix and sun dried tomatoes. Mmmmm Good!

Jim


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 31, 2012)

Two comments:

1) eating all you can eat fish or shelfish just increases your chance of getting a spoiled piece of fish/shelfish.  Most aren't handled properly in the kitchen and are often left unrefrigerated for hours.  You would be horrified.

2) I was at the GC with my son's youth baseball team. I knew that something was afoul at the Golden Corral when the man from the kitchen came in from the kitchen and cut open a very large sleeve of gravy for the biscuits and gravy and poured it directly into the buffet steam table.  I am not making this up.  The bag looked like a very large sausage about the size of a football only longer.  Home Cooking at it's finest. WOW.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Working at a hospital, I've learned to just say no to the all you can eat barfettes. I love Chinesse restaurants but prefer to have my meal cooked to order. I thought it a shame when so many jumped on the all-you-can eat glutteny that has so become an American staple of eating out.
> 
> What turned me off on buffets was cruising. They put bathrooms right outside the buffet's and one can see how many people do/don't wash their hands. In particular was one gentlemen who obviously (don't ask) had an issue. Needless to say, I witnessed him NOT wash his hands. Didn't even look at the sink. Guess who was in front of us in the buffet line handling every serving spoon for every dish on the buffet line.   After witnessing that we decided to avoid buffets as much as possible. We will get dragged into one once in a while with friends/family who insist because there's something for everyone on a buffet. I'll agree it's easier the fighting out which restaurant to go to but it still makes me quessy non-the-less.



From a cleanliness standpoint, there is every reason to avoid buffets of any kind. This is one of the main reasons I won't go to one these days at all. Frankly, I'm surprised they're permitted at all. And people wonder why they get ill...


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Working at a hospital, I've learned to just say no to the all you can eat barfettes. I love Chinesse restaurants but prefer to have my meal cooked to order. I thought it a shame when so many jumped on the all-you-can eat glutteny that has so become an American staple of eating out.
> 
> What turned me off on buffets was cruising. They put bathrooms right outside the buffet's and one can see how many people do/don't wash their hands. In particular was one gentlemen who obviously (don't ask) had an issue. Needless to say, I witnessed him NOT wash his hands. Didn't even look at the sink. Guess who was in front of us in the buffet line handling every serving spoon for every dish on the buffet line.   After witnessing that we decided to avoid buffets as much as possible. We will get dragged into one once in a while with friends/family who insist because there's something for everyone on a buffet. I'll agree it's easier the fighting out which restaurant to go to but it still makes me quessy non-the-less.



When we visit Orlando we used to go to Sweet Tomatoes. However we likely won't be back. On our last two visits my wife caught a real bad cold that I then subsequently caught. One time was right before a cruise and she had a cold for 80% of the cruise, I got it just in time for the trip home. Two illnesses out of three visits is enough for us.


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> While it's definately not shrimp like what we get when near the ocean (HHI, NOLA et....) I've found the bags of larger frozen shrimp at our local Kroger chain (called Dillons here) aren't to bad, are reasonably inexpensive ($6.99/lb) and easy to fix. A pot of water, Zatran's crab/shrimp boil and a lemon. Boil the water with seasoning and lemon, add shrimp, boil X 5 minutes, turn off the heat and allow to sit in the hot water for another 20 minutes, drain and you're done. No prep, easy to prepare, reasonably inexpensive and pretty tasty.



I actually meant fresh.  I make a point of trying to find where I can get as close to the boat as possible if I am near a coast.  whatcha got, how much, how's it look...    Mom taught me that one.  We may have been camping, but don't discount the kitchen in a pop up camper with a good chef at the helm ; )    yeah, I use the kitchen in the ts.  I splurge on the ingredients and we eat at home very well.  And some out, too, but, always a budget.  I scrimp now so I can live very well when retired.  

I'm a Costco member so I can get good/low cost frozen and sometimes the seafood kiosk is operational.  THere is a lot I do with shrimp, scampi if I'm lazy, but I have dips and use it in stuffings of other fish or add to side dishes and all kindsa stuff.  

I appreciate the recipe, but I would not compete with my brother's shrimp boil, but won't eat his if he dumped in crawfish (crayfish?)     Found anohter NO:  I'm not eating anything that has ever lived in a ditch near my house.  yuck.  nasty critters, not into it.  redneck cousins of the lobster.

Like Lobster A Lot, I looooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvve crab.  I would eat Crab Alfredo at OG but not sure they have it anymore.   it is NOT the same with scallops and shrimp at RL.  NOT having that Again.  

I would have good alfredo with most anything but LJS sushi (Alan, wow, you got me LOL).


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> McDonald's finally started putting some reasonably healthy salads on their menu. Bathroom stops with the opportunity to stretch our legs got a little less guilty and a little more healthy.



Those salads are TASTY, too.  Well, like everything else, if it's a Good mcDs.

Lifelong weakness for Egg McMuffin here.  At least it scored very healthy in the very unhealthy genre


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Working at a hospital, I've learned to just say no to the all you can eat barfettes. I love Chinesse restaurants but prefer to have my meal cooked to order. I thought it a shame when so many jumped on the all-you-can eat glutteny that has so become an American staple of eating out.
> 
> What turned me off on buffets was cruising. They put bathrooms right outside the buffet's and one can see how many people do/don't wash their hands. In particular was one gentlemen who obviously (don't ask) had an issue. Needless to say, I witnessed him NOT wash his hands. Didn't even look at the sink. Guess who was in front of us in the buffet line handling every serving spoon for every dish on the buffet line.   After witnessing that we decided to avoid buffets as much as possible. We will get dragged into one once in a while with friends/family who insist because there's something for everyone on a buffet. I'll agree it's easier the fighting out which restaurant to go to but it still makes me quessy non-the-less.



that's part of what i doin't like, either, the other people.  gc collects some who do not seem clean.  one lunch buff yrs ago got nixxed for me quickly when big time BO came out the door when opened.

and, hey, "sneeze guard" my butt.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 31, 2012)

geekette said:


> that's part of what i doin't like, either, the other people.  gc collects some who do not seem clean.  one lunch buff yrs ago got nixxed for me quickly when big time BO came out the door when opened.
> 
> and, hey, "sneeze guard" my butt.



Once watched a grubby-handed-bugger-picker handling all the pizza on a buffet with his bare hands and then proceed to sneeze on the buffet. The sneeze guard does little good when you're shorter than it is. What amazed me was his parents being oblivious, or just didn't care, about the entire situation. 

Needless to say we both lost our appitite.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2012)

*My/Our Top Five "NO GO" Chain Restaurants*

5.  Cracker Barrel

4.  IHOP

3.  Denny's

2.  Olive Garden

1.  Applebees

I suppose none of these were really all that good, but over the course of the past five years, they have all deteriorated beyond the point of "let's give them one more try."

That makes me very sad, especially since back in the day, Cracker Barrel was always a sure thing for decent quality and value when traveling on a road trip.


----------



## LynnW (Sep 1, 2012)

BevL said:


> We LOVE Red Lobster.  It's a must if we do a weekend in Seattle.
> 
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing.  I think we have one in all of Canada, in Calgary, so it's a treat for us.
> 
> ...



Bev I had no idea that your didn't have a Red Lobster in Vancouver. I know that we have at least two in Calgary although we only have one Olive Garden which we never go to as it is on the other side of the city. My dear GG loves Red Lobster so sometimes we go for lunch.

Lynn


----------



## Elan (Sep 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> 5.  Cracker Barrel
> 
> 4.  IHOP
> 
> ...



  Good list.

  My first experience with Applebee's was in Missoula, Montana, maybe 15 years ago; before we got them here.  We stopped to grab a bite on our way up to Flathead.  It was a decent meal, and I remember thinking at the time that it was comparable to Chili's -- nothing exceptional, but overall pretty good.  Would definitely go back.  Since  Applebee's has expanded here, I've eaten there maybe 3 times and it's been horrid every time.  It's on my "Don't do it" list.  

  And once at Cracker Barrel was enough for me.  Truly "old folks" food.  Overcooked and overly salty.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2012)

Elan said:


> <<Snipped>>  Since  Applebee's has expanded here, I've eaten there maybe 3 times and it's been horrid every time.  It's on my "Don't do it" list.



Funny, that's about how it went for us too.  It's now known as "Crapplebees" around our house, hence the top of our "no go" list!


----------



## geekette (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting about Applebees!  No problem with ours, it's a bit of a standby for me.  they keep introducing new dishes that have been quite tasty, I like the bar area for games on tube, and we get great service.  

Chilis came much later and doesn't really do anything for me.  We have a local ma and pa that does it better.

Red Robin, tho.... went once, we both felt ill, won't go back.  

top 5, huh?  fun!!

1.  Long John Silver's
2.  Ryan's buffet thing
3.  Huddle House/iHop
4.  Truck stop unless stranded there
5.  Chuck E Cheese, no matter how dear the birthday darling

won't shop for food at:
Aldi's
Bi Lo
Cub (are those around anymore?)
most Walmarts, some have good grocery but I don't shop WM on principle but will go in with someone else
Kroger, due to a repeated issue with advertised price not ringing correctly in conjunction with surly, inattentive and downright lazy staff (a brand new store lost this potential regular customer very quickly)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2012)

geekette said:


> won't shop for food at:
> Aldi's
> Bi Lo
> Cub (are those around anymore?)



We still have three Cub Foods grocery stores in the Dayton Ohio area. Though they recently announced that they were closing two of them and I heard the third would be rebranded. We shopped at one a lot, mainly for cheese and beef tenderloin. We were most upset to hear of their closing since it was by far the cheapest place for us to buy beef tenderloin. I will have to find another source for Crystal Farms chunk cheese also.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Funny, that's about how it went for us too.  It's now known as "Crapplebees" around our house, hence the top of our "no go" list!



We are not fans of Applebees either. Just not very good quality food. I could make just about anything on their menu from cheap ingredients from the grocery store. Their soups seems to be subpar for us. From a quality standpoint, the best restaurants for soups for us seem to be Max and Erma's followed by Olive Garden. Love their Gnocchi soup! Now that I have perfected the recipe though, I can make it at home.

We used to go to Cracker Barrel too, but don't go as much anymore. We also liked Bob Evans, but recently they have lowered the bar on quality and it just isn't as good.


----------



## geekette (Sep 1, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> We are not fans of Applebees either. Just not very good quality food. I could make just about anything on their menu from cheap ingredients from the grocery store. Their soups seems to be subpar for us. From a quality standpoint, the best restaurants for soups for us seem to be Max and Erma's followed by Olive Garden. Love their Gnocchi soup! Now that I have perfected the recipe though, I can make it at home.
> 
> We used to go to Cracker Barrel too, but don't go as much anymore. We also liked Bob Evans, but recently they have lowered the bar on quality and it just isn't as good.



Bob Evans is an old standby for us.  That was also one of the first stocks I bought and it continues to do really well for me.  I haven't found quality to slip but 'as an owner' of course I find that statement concerning!  Any other previous Bob fans that have gotten turned off??  

You just gave me an idea for a new thread, tho:  restaurant recipes.  I can offer the Cheddar Bay Biscuits from RL nearly off the top of my head to save those that want the biscuits but otherwise would not go in ; )


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 1, 2012)

geekette said:


> Bob Evans is an old standby for us.  That was also one of the first stocks I bought and it continues to do really well for me.  I haven't found quality to slip but 'as an owner' of course I find that statement concerning!  Any other previous Bob fans that have gotten turned off??
> 
> You just gave me an idea for a new thread, tho:  restaurant recipes.  I can offer the Cheddar Bay Biscuits from RL nearly off the top of my head to save those that want the biscuits but otherwise would not go in ; )



We used to be 2X per week regulars at Bob Evans but about 5-6 years ago they closed & converted it to a Famous Daves BBQ.  I love their onion straws but hardly ever go there to get them as nothing else is all that good IMO.

Meanwhile nearly ever trip if my wife or daughter see BE they ask to stop as they recall our many years of enjoying the meals. I have to say that either I'm recalling them wrong (but we had so many I can't believe that is the case) or the quality has really fallen off. I used to be able to order almost anything that appealed to me that day & enjoy it there. Now I'm OK with the fried chicken, although it isn't as good as I remember it, and virtually anything else I try I find so-so at best. I used to enjoy the corn - its a canned mush now. The baked apples - last few I had weren't well cooked and were hard as rocks. The list goes on. I avoid them now if I can.

I think they too may have fallen into the (now all closed in our area) Perkins trap. We used to have many dishes there we enjoyed. Then, slowly, they all changed. I asked specifically what/why the product wasn't what it used to be. The answer - "We changed to mostly pre-prepared items" So why did you do that? "It's much easier for our cooks".  What cooks? The 16 year old warming premade crap in a microwave? I don't wonder they are gone here now.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> <<<snipped>> We also liked Bob Evans, but recently they have lowered the bar on quality and it just isn't as good.



Well that's a bummer.  We have always enjoyed them for breakfast out when visiting my DMIL in Bloomington (IN).  Oh well . . . we may have to find something else for the next time we visit her.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> <<snipped>>
> 
> I think they too may have fallen into the (now all closed in our area) Perkins trap. We used to have many dishes there we enjoyed. Then, slowly, they all changed. I asked specifically what/why the product wasn't what it used to be. The answer - "We changed to mostly pre-prepared items" So why did you do that? "It's much easier for our cooks".  What cooks? The 16 year old warming premade crap in a microwave? I don't wonder they are gone here now.



That's a good point John.   We have found ourselves dining out less and less these days . . . as much about the lousy quality as the lack of value.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2012)

*Gnocchi soup recipe, please*



dioxide45 said:


> We are not fans of Applebees either. Just not very good quality food. I could make just about anything on their menu from cheap ingredients from the grocery store. Their soups seems to be subpar for us. From a quality standpoint, the best restaurants for soups for us seem to be Max and Erma's followed by *Olive Garden. Love their Gnocchi soup! Now that I have perfected the recipe though, I can make it at home.*
> 
> We used to go to Cracker Barrel too, but don't go as much anymore. We also liked Bob Evans, but recently they have lowered the bar on quality and it just isn't as good.



I'd love the recipe, please  
PJ


----------



## hvacrsteve (Sep 1, 2012)

My wife always falls for the ommercials, I remind of our last experience 5 years ago, so says OK, your the food department!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Chicken Gnocchi Soup Recipe*



pjrose said:


> I'd love the recipe, please
> PJ



Here you go.

*Chicken Gnocchi Soup*

1/3 cup olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1lb chicken, cut in to bite sized pieces.
1/3 cup flour
1/2 cup shredded carrots
1 stick celery, chopped
1/2 cup fresh spinach.
2 and 1/2 cups milk
1 and 1/2 cups heavy cream
3 chicken bullion cubes
Salt and pepper to taste
18 oz package pre-made gnocchi

Over medium heat, cook chicken and garlic in olive oil until cooked through.
Stir in flour and mix well until flour is cooked in to chicken. Add other ingredients except gnocchi. Cover and simmer at least 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add gnocchi, cook for an additional three to four minutes. Gnocchi will float to top when it is cooked through.

Notes: I have found that using mini gnocchi if you can find it works better. Also halving the amount of gnocchi is sufficient.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Well that's a bummer.  We have always enjoyed them for breakfast out when visiting my DMIL in Bloomington (IN).  Oh well . . . we may have to find something else for the next time we visit her.



To clarify, we aren't big breakfast eaters at Bob Evans. Though we did use a 2 for 1 coupon a few months ago for breakfast. We found we got our moneys worth with the coupon. Had we paid full price, I feel we would have overpaid. I don't like paying for breakfast at restaurants. It is just so cheap to cook our own. The ingredients are all so cheap, eggs, potatoes, pancake mix, sausage, etc.

We usually go for dinner and stick to the chicken and noodle deep dish dinner. The price did go down fairly recently with their new Farmhouse Menu, but we feel that they have skimped on the quality to get it to the cheaper price. Their side salad used to be pretty good. Though it seems they now use bottled dressing.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yea, I live in Ohio also and we LOVE Red Lobster.... We are up near Toledo and find Red Lobster is our go to place for anniversarys and when the kids come home... The only thing I will say I think it depends on the RL you go to because we have ate at some that were not good for the $$


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> To clarify, we aren't big breakfast eaters at Bob Evans. Though we did use a 2 for 1 coupon a few months ago for breakfast. We found we got our moneys worth with the coupon. Had we paid full price, I feel we would have overpaid. I don't like paying for breakfast at restaurants. It is just so cheap to cook our own. The ingredients are all so cheap, eggs, potatoes, pancake mix, sausage, etc.
> 
> We usually go for dinner and stick to the chicken and noodle deep dish dinner. The price did go down fairly recently with their new Farmhouse Menu, but we feel that they have skimped on the quality to get it to the cheaper price. Their side salad used to be pretty good. Though it seems they now use bottled dressing.



I agree with you about breakfast and the cost vs. preparing at home.  When we go to DH's mom's place, however, the day we leave we're all in different directions and she's usually heading to church afterwards.  Rather than cooking for everyone and cleaning up, we just seem to prefer the convenience of breakfast out.  That said, I would probably be happy with an egg mcmuffin on the road (to someone's earlier post) as we headed out of town for Milwaukee.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> Yea, I live in Ohio also and we LOVE Red Lobster.... We are up near Toledo and find Red Lobster is our go to place for anniversarys and when the kids come home... The only thing I will say I think it depends on the RL you go to because we have ate at some that were not good for the $$



Lordy, does mention of "Red Lobster" and "Toledo" bring back a memory that is more than 20 years old!

Me and the ex were there at the Red Lobster out in the burbs somewhere and he was furious that they weren't making the cheddar biscuits quick enough.  Turned out we didn't get them until we were nearly done eating our meals.

When it came time to tip the server, I was going to give her the standard 15% but he took the cash off the table yelling that she never got us the biscuits with our meals and she should get NO tip.

I was never so embarrassed at the scene he created over biscuits, of all things!

Thankfully, DH #2 would never have such a silly display of misplaced anger.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 1, 2012)

I new Bob Evans recently opened in University Hts. Ohio.  It was much smaller than usual and did not have that farm look to it.  I'm told it's the first of the new style to be rolling out.

We enjoyed it and went back with friends a second time.

As far as the cost to eat out, any meal can be prepared cheaply at home but that doesn't keep me from going out and letting someone else gather the ingredients, cook them and then clean up after me and do the dishes. 

We don't eat out often but when we find a nice place with good food we do return.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> When it came time to tip the server, I was going to give her the standard 15% but he took the cash off the table yelling that she never got us the biscuits with our meals and she should get NO tip.



A little off topic here, but when people say,"After they're gone all you remember is the good times." BULL! There are things that will trigger exactly why some of them are EX's and we're glad for it! 

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 1, 2012)

*When You Eat At Jim's, Be Sure To Put Holes In The Rolls So They Can't Serve'm Again.*




csxjohn said:


> We make it a point to never eat at chains while on vaca, we can do that at home although we seldom do.
> 
> We seek out local establishments where we are staying.


In concept, I agree totally. 

Too often, however, we find ourselves going to chain eateries because we don't know which independent local establishments are yummy & wholesome & which are the other kind. 

In Branson MO, we went to a place quaintly named Baldknobbers -- local & independent all the way.  Our appetite diminished a couple of notches when the kitchen door opened and a guy in a semi-gross T-shirt came out to refill some of the buffet trays out of what looked like re-used 5-gallon paint pails.  From the guy's appearance alone, we expected to start hearing Dueling Banjos at any moment. 

We like Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives a Food Network TV show starring Guy Fieri, who finds outstanding independent local eating places all over the country.  He featured a San Antonio TX restaurant 1 time serving food that looked so good we were ready to jump on a plane to go chow down there right away.  If we had a list of the restaurants featured on that show, we'd sure prefer eating at those instead of national chain places.  The way it usually works out, we settle for a chain establishment (because it's a known if mediocre quality) rather than taking a shot in the dark at some unknown local place that could be stellar but that might be another Baldknobbers.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (Sep 1, 2012)

Just for the few that can't believe we don't have a Red Lobster in Vancouver, nope.  There is not one in British Columbia.  We can go to Edmonton or Calgary - LOL - or south to Lynnwood, which is a suburb on the north edge of Seattle.

We have one Olive Garden in Langley which is about a 20 to 30 minute drive from Vancouver, depending on what part.  About same distance from where I live but it's always PACKED there.


----------



## am1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Not sure why OG left Ontario but RL has around 10.    

It does seem that poor decisions drive people to go or not to go to chain restaurants.  Chick Felays in Canada may be the latest example.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 2, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> A little off topic here, but when people say,"After they're gone all you remember is the good times." BULL! There are things that will trigger exactly why some of them are EX's and we're glad for it!
> 
> Jim



Yes Jim . . . and I almost posted that very thought!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 2, 2012)

>>>When You Eat At Jim's, Be Sure To Put Holes In The Rolls So They Can't Serve'm Again.<<<

Back in the 80's when AAA was in Fairfax, VA I knew someone who did some of their restaurant reviews.  He told me this was always his practice to be sure that rolls were never recycled.

That of course led me to think . . . why would I eat the bread or rolls of any place that I thought just *might* engage in such a practice?  Ewww with major squick factor!!!


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 2, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Too often, however, we find ourselves going to chain eateries because we don't know which independent local establishments are yummy & wholesome & which are the other kind.


We ran into that same issue in the past, but that is one thing that has changed since we now use smart phones.  Apps like TripAdvisor, Yelp and Google Local have really changed how we decide on places to eat when traveling.  Reading the user reviews have helped us find some gems while on vacation -- many of which we would have never found other ways.

Kurt


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 2, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> We ran into that same issue in the past, but that is one thing that has changed since we now use smart phones.  Apps like TripAdvisor, Yelp and Google Local have really changed how we decide on places to eat when traveling.  Reading the user reviews have helped us find some gems while on vacation -- many of which we would have never found other ways.
> 
> Kurt



+1!

Thanks, Kurt. I've been waiting to see who would be first to mention this option, as it's been referred in other threads on TUG yet somehow not here. I use my phone for last minute suggestions all the time, and it's usually quite helpful (of course, some negative reviews you just have to discount when there are many positive comments for the same restaurant). In fact, just last night we went to a wonderful sushi restaurant that I hadn't heard of and confirmed its reputation using online resources. 

When traveling, sometimes I also resort to chain restaurants, and usually I'm disappointed. However, there are a few that I don't mind and are consistently decent, but as always it depends on what I order... In particular:


California Pizza Kitchen
Cheesecake Factory
The Daily Grill


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> *Chicken Gnocchi Soup*
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  I'm making it tonight   and looking forward to it.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 2, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> ..We like Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives a Food Network TV show starring Guy Fieri, who finds outstanding independent local eating places all over the country.  He featured a San Antonio TX restaurant 1 time serving food that looked so good we were ready to jump on a plane to go chow down there right away.  If we had a list of the restaurants featured on that show, we'd sure prefer eating at those instead of national chain places.  The way it usually works out, we settle for a chain establishment (because it's a known if mediocre quality) rather than taking a shot in the dark at some unknown local place that could be stellar but that might be another Baldknobbers.
> 
> So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



This is one of the methods we use to find local establishment to dine at.  We do keep a list and you can get one online at the food network's web page.  Awaywego provided the link.

Guy has featured a few places in Cleveland and one is the Parkview Nite Club.  We go there for live local music almost every week and the food is very good.

We check out where Guy has been in the area we plan to vaca in and make it a point to seek them out.

I'd rather take my chances on a local so so place than any chain I can think of.  We frequently order a beer and look at the workers and the food coming out of the kitchen.  We then decide if we want to eat there or not.

At a local place the people usually have a stake in the establishment, where many chains are full of workers just looking for a pay check.

Recommendations from locals help guide us to some eateries.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Great thread title. And since I'm here I might as well toss in my $0.02. I learned a while ago that anything which includes "unlimited" (or "endless") food is bound to be bad, not just in quality but also bad for me... No buffet, no pasta, no unlimited anything (except cell minutes, but those have zero calories). Live and learn.



You should try the Wicked Spoon Buffet at the Cosmopolitan in Vegas.  It is better than most gourmet  restaurants.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> +1!
> 
> Thanks, Kurt. I've been waiting to see who would be first to mention this option, as it's been referred in other threads on TUG yet somehow not here. I use my phone for last minute suggestions all the time, and it's usually quite helpful (of course, some negative reviews you just have to discount when there are many positive comments for the same restaurant). In fact, just last night we went to a wonderful sushi restaurant that I hadn't heard of and confirmed its reputation using online resources.
> 
> ...



We will almost always dine at Cheesecake Factory if there's one close at hand when we're traveling. Amazingly consistant in quality and the menu is typically the same everywhere. We have run into an issue in Hawaii where they didn't offer their skinny menu, which caused me to spend more time in the gym than I wanted while on vacation.


----------



## BevL (Sep 2, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> We will almost always dine at Cheesecake Factory if there's one close at hand when we're traveling. Amazingly consistant in quality and the menu is typically the same everywhere. We have run into an issue in Hawaii where they didn't offer their skinny menu, which caused me to spend more time in the gym than I wanted while on vacation.



I love the Thai Chicken Pasta there.  Again, it's a treat for us when we're in "The States."


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 2, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> -snip-
> 
> We check out where Guy has been in the area we plan to vaca in and make it a point to seek them out.
> 
> ...



I look up Guy's recommendations before a vacay as well. Watching the workers for awhile is also a great idea.

Another "trick" we use is asking the desk worker as we check in where they had lunch that day.

And of course check out the parking lot - *if it is full of locals cars* - it is likely good. This is also how we found our best "surprise" find in Whitefish MT. - "The Shack" terrific Cajun food.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 2, 2012)

Dioxide - thanks for the soup recipe.  I'll try it, though likely lighten it up somewhat.  

I second (or third) the mentions of The Cheesecake Factory and California Pizza Kitchen.  I LOVE the Cheesecake Factory's Thai Lettuce Wraps (which in no way is an appetizer - I make two dinners out of it).  I didn't know about their skinny menu; just looked it up - yum! 

And California Pizza Kitchen's Thai Chicken pizza is so yummy, when we're at an airport that has one I'll walk to the next terminal if needed, just to get one.

We also like Wendy's.  A small chili and caesar salad has often been a quick and amazingly low cost dinner for us; add the free Jr. Frosty if you have their special keytag (sold in the beginning of the year for $1) and you've even got dessert.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Dioxide - thanks for the soup recipe.  I'll try it, though likely lighten it up somewhat.



Lighten it up?  That is no fun...


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 3, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> I look up Guy's recommendations before a vacay as well. Watching the workers for awhile is also a great idea.
> 
> Another "trick" we use is asking the desk worker as we check in where they had lunch that day.
> 
> And of course check out the parking lot - *if it is full of locals cars* - it is likely good. This is also how we found our best "surprise" find in Whitefish MT. - "The Shack" terrific Cajun food.



When I was a lot younger and traveled alone in the summer time I would always go to a car rental agency and ask the girls behind the counter where to go for good live music and a fun night out.  They were always right on the money with their suggestions.  I never had much luck with the recommendations of the hotel clerks, they must not get out as much as the car rental ladies.


----------



## Elan (Sep 3, 2012)

If I want to find a good place to eat when in an unfamiliar area, I just start asking people.  I'll stop them on the street or wherever.  Generally, a few names will be repeated.  Obviously, this works better in smaller areas where the percentage of "locals" is higher.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 3, 2012)

Olive Garden's soup, salad, and breadsticks are a secret weakness of mine. In college, it was my favorite, post-late-night-out-last-night lunch place (we'd always get in before the post-church crowd on Sunday.) I find the price increase on it ridiculous though, and only eat it once in a blue moon when I get a craving. I did find a good Zuppa Toscana recipe, and if people want me to share, let me know. I find it's a great way to use up kale and other greens from my CSA, and my 6yr-old-on-Friday loves it!

Once every two or three years I'll get a craving for Cheddar Bay Biscuits and head to RL. But that's it. 

Our Bob Evans closed here entirely a few years ago. They finally tore it down (after being empty for over a year) and built a brand-new Burger King in its place. I only went to BE once before it closed, and felt that there are better choices. 

Our rule on vacation is that we can only eat at a chain if we don't have it at home. We'll occasionally do Cheesecake Factory before dropping someone off at the airport in RDU. 

And if you're unsure about local places on vacation, here's two websites that I find much more user-friendly and accurate than Yelp, which I dislike: www.chowhound.com and www.foodspotting.com. My DH travels extensively (he just finished a five out of six week stretch on the road) and contributes to FoodSpotting regularly. It's never led him astray.

I have a sad story about Applebees that involved being stranded at the Memphis airport, but all four of us involved in the incident swore blood oaths never to mention it again in our lives.  I have not been to an Applebees since.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 3, 2012)

amycurl said:


> ...Once every two or three years I'll get a craving for Cheddar Bay Biscuits and head to RL. But that's it.



Tastefully Simple has a product called Perfect Parmesan which tastes exactly like the RL biscuits.  My daughter sells them so I have a constant supply in the pantry.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 3, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> When I was a lot younger and traveled alone in the summer time I would always go to a car rental agency and ask the girls behind the counter where to go for good live music and a fun night out.  They were always right on the money with their suggestions.  I never had much luck with the recommendations of the hotel clerks, they must not get out as much as the car rental ladies.



 did you ever ask the care rental girls to accompany you for your fun night out????  just asken  lol :rofl:   Dave


----------



## Texasbelle (Sep 3, 2012)

*Mickey D*

Don't try the 20 nuggets for $4.99. No "joy of being smart." At least KfC and Chick-fila use real pieces of chicken.  We like non chain both at home and on vacation,  Like ethnic as well as 'down homey.'


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 3, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> did you ever ask the care rental girls to accompany you for your fun night out????  just asken  lol :rofl:   Dave



Actually I didn't.  I was married and not looking for company.  When the women don't think you're after them, they seem to be more helpful.

Now that I'm wiser and usually travel with her, we use the Internet to find places before we travel.  We email the local blues societies  where we will travel to get info on jams and scheduled performances.  When we get to one place we ask the wait staff if there are other good places for music and they all help us find new places.  Sort of like asking the locals where to eat but since they are in places with music, they seem to know of all the others too.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 4, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick loves Olive Garden and would eat there daily while on vacation, if I let him.  He loves spaghetti and meat sauce.  But seriously, there are not any real low-carb options on the menu.  I cannot eat even the chicken because it's not good without that apricot sauce on it.



Not a fan of Olive Garden or Red Lobster, but I was forced to eat at Olive Garden once this summer.  They had a pasta on the menu with a parmesan cream sauce, grilled chicken and sun dried tomatoes.  I asked for that with broccoli instead of the pasta.  Definitely not low calorie, but about as low carb as you can get at Olive Garden.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2012)

Went to McCormick and Schmidt tonight for dinner. Only because we had the Safari Club (Rainforrest Cafe) which was converted to Landry's Select Club. We have a M&S about a mile and a half from our house. On your birthday you get a $25 credit to use at participating Landry's restaurants with their club. Luck has it that the credit doesn't expire until the 15th of the next month and my wife's birthday is this month (mine was last). So we had $50 of free money to burn.

- We shared the Blue Crab Dip - Fabulous and the highlight of the meal
- DW had the ribeye - Not so fabulous, had a gritty texture, more like a NY Strip. Not what I would expect from a $32 cut of beef.
- I had the fish and chips - I should have gotten the fresh halibut. The fish and chips were good, but not fabulous. Great tartar sauce though.

In the end, it cost us about $25 tax and tip included. Had we paid the full $75 we would feel ripped off.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't do Red Lobster...the ONLY time I go is on MIL's Birthday, she just loves the place...yuck :ignore:  I only eat the biscuits then I'm done.

I have a friend, we call him Church. He's 95% blind but he can put a Cat Fish fry together like no other. Homemade slaw, cat fish, hush puppies, etc....wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I'll explain the zoo comment. We have two within about a half hour drive; Cincinnati and Columbus. Every time we have left the zoo we were hot and miserable. It is usually scorching hot, regardless of what time of year we opt to go. Cincinnati is worse because it is very hilly. After we leave we ask ourselves "why did we do it?".



I've lived in Atlanta for 14 years and haven't been to the Atlanta Zoo because 15 years ago I went to the Cincinnati Zoo. It soured me on all zoos. It was August. It was hot and yes, it was hellaciously hilly.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 4, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> I don't do Red Lobster...the ONLY time I go is on MIL's Birthday, she just loves the place...yuck :ignore:  I only eat the biscuits then I'm done.
> 
> d.



The food is salty and greasy here in Atlanta. I hate it. I do eat those biscuits though. Never met a piece of bread I didn't like.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 5, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> I have a friend, we call him Church. He's 95% blind but he can put a Cat Fish fry together like no other. Homemade slaw, cat fish, hush puppies, etc....wouldn't change it for the world.



This is a make-do slobbering smilie face:   
Love a catfish fry!  My Mom was from AR and every time I'd visit her, we'd head out to find the catfish dinners.   I've made it at home a few times (sans hush puppies), but it's still not the same.


----------



## geekette (Sep 5, 2012)

muranojo said:


> This is a make-do slobbering smilie face:
> Love a catfish fry!  My Mom was from AR and every time I'd visit her, we'd head out to find the catfish dinners.   I've made it at home a few times (sans hush puppies), but it's still not the same.



No catfish for me, please.  We were not big fish-eaters growing up (seafood is NOT fish to us, it's a delicacy!) so I didn't have catfish until late college, and it had so many damned bones in it that I will not again try it.  Kind of like chicken feet - too much work, not enough payoff, and the occasional inappropriate Thing in the mouth.

BUT, major kudos to the blind catfish fryer - how nice that he does it well and has a loyal following.  

Truth be told, I would try catfish again.  But, it would have to be prepared by someone that knows what they are doing.  

I've been watching Master Chef, the one with amateurs and Gordon Ramsey.  The blind lady, Christine, has done exceptionally well, and it was significantly mind-blowing when she plated the best of the contestants in a "copy this dish" challenge.  The sighted did not come as close to the original as she did and it was not an easy plating, either.

So a blind guy does a great fish fry?  Sure, I'd try it.  He doesn't need sight to remove all the bones.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 6, 2012)

Geekette, I had to laugh about your comment re. chicken feet.  Not too many people have had the pleasure if trying fried chicken feet (though I did just once fairly young).

However, I've never had the bones problem with catfish.  Most of my experiences, you get the steaks which are cut vertically from the backbone to the underside of the fish and you can remove the bones in one clean sweep so to speak.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 6, 2012)

Texasbelle said:


> Don't try the 20 nuggets for $4.99. No "joy of being smart." At least KfC and Chick-fila use real pieces of chicken.  We like non chain both at home and on vacation,  Like ethnic as well as 'down homey.'



I like MickyD's nuggets, and often share the 20 piece with dd and/ or DH.  One franchise nearby does 4/$1 which makes overdoing it less likely. I thought it was real breast meat.......


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 6, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I like MickyD's nuggets, and often share the 20 piece with dd and/ or DH.  One franchise nearby does 4/$1 which makes overdoing it less likely. I thought it was real breast meat.......



While it is breast meat. They are not whole breast meat pieces. It is still shopped up bits of chicken that is pressed and held together with who knows what.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2012)

*Little Bitty Chicken Burgers Covered In Crispy Crust.*




dioxide45 said:


> It is still shopped up bits of chicken that is pressed and held together with who knows what.


Parts is parts. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2013)

*1 Day At A Time.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I have trimmed down from 250 pounds in March to 213 pounds today.


Down to 207*.*2 this morning.  

It was a relief seeing those digits pop up on the electronic scale this morning, because I backslid yesterday by eating an egg-size gob of peanut butter fudge. 

Going to the gym is still no fun -- would be close to unbearable without iPod to listen to, even though the gym has wide-screen TVs all over, with headphone jacks on the workout machines.  (Rarely are any of the TV shows interesting enough to watch -- soccer games, informercials, _The View_, the Weather Channel, cable TV "news," sports channels that feature people sitting around talking about sports instead of showing any actual, you know, _sports_, etc.  I'll stick with iPod.)

Main thing now is guarding against complacency, given that my drug of choice is Too Much & that it is still a daily struggle to get myself to go to the gym.  So it goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2013)

You can see the goal of being under 200 lbs.

Alan, when was the LAST TIME (how many years ago) you were under 200 lbs?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Que Sera Sera.*




vacationhopeful said:


> Alan, when was the LAST TIME (how many years ago) you were under 200 lbs?


Hard to say.  

Maybe 50 years ago, I don't know. 

These days, I look at the scale every morning mostly as a daily reminder (because after everything, & despite being acutely aware of my own tendencies, it's still extremely easy for me to forget -- & it's essential to remember _before_ I gulp down some calorie-laden tidbit, not after it's already chewed & swallowed & on the way down).  

Rather than going toward some set weight goal, I'm doing the best I can to stick with sensible eating & daily exercise regardless, letting the chips fall where they may.  Whatever weight I level out at will be OK.  I don't have it in me to cut back much further on chow intake, nor to devote more time & energy to daily exercise. 

What will be will be, & I am grateful for every day that I am still breathing air. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 25, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Down to 207*.*2 this morning.
> 
> It was a relief seeing those digits pop up on the electronic scale this morning, because I backslid yesterday by eating an egg-size gob of peanut butter fudge.
> 
> ...



Keep up the good work! You gained it one pound at a time so that's the way you have to loose it.

I only weigh my self once a week, too many variables doing it each day.  I chose Monday for a weigh in so I watch myself over the week ends.  

My doctor recommended a book called The F Factor  written by a nutritionist who know that fads don't work.  Proper eating with exercise and you'll reach your goal of a healthier weight.


----------



## Janann (Feb 25, 2013)

Parts is parts. 

How did that ad go?  Was it for Wendy's?  "They take all the little parts and make one big part and parts is parts!"


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 25, 2013)

its amazing higher quality restaurants arent much more than these kinds of chains.
although the chains can have "deals" which actually create value. 
even fast food can be expensive these days, except dollar/etc menus and a lot at taco bell.

while super h mart korean grocery has restaurant quality food including for ~$7.50. 
need more of that kind of thing. great stuff. (and low vegetable prices compared to big name grocery stores.)



dioxide45 said:


> McCormick and Schmidt
> 
> Blue Crab Dip



so good!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 26, 2013)

Janann said:


> Parts is parts.
> 
> How did that ad go?  Was it for Wendy's?  "They take all the little parts and make one big part and parts is parts!"



http://www.yourememberthat.com/media/10788/Parts_Is_Parts-_Wendys_Commercial/


----------



## JudyS (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey, how did this change from the "All you can eat buffet" thread to the dieting thread? 

I just saw this thread and wanted to put in a plug for Sweet Tomatoes, a great salad bar restaurant. I always eat there when I go to Orlando, sometimes four times in one week! (They also have restaurants in several other states, and are the same company as Souplantation on the West Coast.) Generally, salad bars are the only all-you-can-eat places I will go to. 

Like others here, I am also bothered by people who don't wash their hands before serving themselves at a buffet. (Sweet Tomatoes has hand sanitizer dispensers at the beginning of their buffets, but I seem to be the only person who uses them.) However, I tend to be quite OCD about germs, so I figure an occasional buffet meal helps keeping me from becoming another Howard Hughes. 

I have never gotten sick after eating at Sweet Tomatoes, but I did come down with a bad norovirus from eating at Pecos Bill's in the Magic Kingdom. (How do I know where I caught the norovirus? You probably don't want to know.) 

As for Red Lobster -- I can't comment on them as I've never eaten shellfish. Ever.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll get it back on topic...

My record on Endless Shrimp is 167 pieces.  I had three more pieces on my plate, but I was afraid I would go backwards if ate one more.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 26, 2013)

The word "buffet" immediately gives me a sick feeling.   

Back to the notion of eating mass quantities of shrimp.   Ever wonder where RL gets their shrimp?   I did so I emailed them.    My first email got a basic answer so I wrote again trying to be more specific.   Here's the final exchange.   You'll notice that my specific questions weren't exactly answered:

"Thank you Jonathan. 

My specific questions pertain to how the seafood is raised and fed in the fish farms. 

Do the farms that supply your products:  1)  use antibiotics, added growth hormones and poultry and mammalian by-products in feed?   2) carry genetically modified or cloned seafood?  3)  add preservatives such as sodium bisulfite, sodium tri-polyphosphate and sodium metabisultife?   

Thank you






Dear Mrs. XXXX:

Thank you for your interest in Red Lobster.

Red Lobster has served the highest quality seafood since we opened our first restaurant in 1968. We obtain our seafood from locations throughout the world using wild caught and aquaculture fishing methods.

Many species offered on the Today's Fresh Fish menu (including grouper, mahi mahi, red snapper and haddock) are wild caught, as are some shellfish such as lobster, king crab, snow crab, some scallops, and oysters. When sourcing wild caught seafood, Red Lobster takes steps to ensure we do so in a way that is environmentally friendly and protects the sustainability of our ocean's resources.

Atlantic salmon, tilapia, and varieties of shrimp and some scallops are farm raised. We strive to find fisheries that share our commitment to sustainability. We work with our suppliers to ensure the products of aquaculture facilities meet or exceed all federal government standards for wholesomeness.

We appreciate the time you took to write to us. If Guest Relations can be of further assistance, please reply to this email or write us again through our website at www.redlobster.com.

Sincerely,

Jonathan
Red Lobster Guest Relations"

He addresses "environmentally friendly and sustainability" because those are key issues with over-fishing and fish/shrimp farming.   

This article is from 2009:  
http://www.foodandwaterwatch.org/reports/suspicious-shrimp/

Here's a random opposing view:

http://www.seafoodsource.com/blogs.aspx?id=8464&blogid=4295004787

Here's Whole Foods standards:

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/blog/our-shrimp-standards


Food for thought.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2013)

One of DH's venders gave him a $100 Red Lobster card today and we ARE going to Red Lobster tonight!  :rofl:


----------



## persia (Feb 26, 2013)

Never been impressed with fast food, but I do occasionally hit an Indian buffet.....


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 27, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It is that time of year again for Red Lobster's Endless Shrimp deal. We usually get "dumb" once a year and forget that last year it really wasn't worth it and not really all that good. We went tonight and returned not feeling overly great about the experience. All the items seem overly oily/greasy and quality is more downhill from the last. We expect much of the same at Olive Garden that we won't be bothering with their endless pasta bowl in 2012.
> 
> Getting dumb and forgetting how bad something is also applies to the following:
> 
> ...





JudyS said:


> Hey, how did this change from the "All you can eat buffet" thread to the dieting thread?
> 
> ....



Judy, it actually started back in post #1 when the OP pointed out that it might be a mistake to partake in these deals due to the quality of the food offered.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 28, 2013)

I asked when this thread changed from the all-you-can-eat buffet thread to the dieting thread:



csxjohn said:


> Judy, it actually started back in post #1 when the OP pointed out that it might be a mistake to partake in these deals due to the quality of the food offered.



I know. But I was trying to get this thread away from all the claims about dieting. It really bugs me when people brag about their dieting success (dieting almost never works in the long run and almost everyone who brags has keep the weight off for two years or less.) I was hoping to change the subject without being too obvious. I guess I failed. 

My own experience with dieting is that I've lost up to 40 pounds and  been able to keep it off for about two years, but when I've kept dieting and tried to keep the weight off longer, I  1) get incredibly hungry, 2) feel unbelievably cold, and 3) start getting all sorts of infections. 

My current health problems started when I worked really, really hard at dieting and exercise about 4.5 years ago. I got a series of infections and my health deteriorated rapidly. (And it wasn't like I was anorexic -- I lost 40 pounds, but was still obese.) I haven't recovered my health and don't know if I ever will. 

I'm tired of people saying how great dieting is. It was a disaster for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I asked when this thread changed from the all-you-can-eat buffet thread to the dieting thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alan resurrected this older thread. I think however that he mean to resurrect the 2012 (Biggest Loser) Tug Weight Loss Thread instead. As that thread is more fitting for his recent post.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Revival Is As Revival Does.*




dioxide45 said:


> Alan resurrected this older thread. I think however that he mean to resurrect the 2012 (Biggest Loser) Tug Weight Loss Thread instead.


Shux, why not keep both discussion topics going ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 28, 2013)

Red Lobster is the McDonald's of seafood.  YUCK!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Shux, why not keep both discussion topics going ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I have no issue with keeping either one going. Though when I saw your post bringing this back up, it made me think of the 2012 Weight Loss Thread and that your post was more fitting there than in this "Red Lobster" thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Arthur Treacher's & Long John Silver's.*




Sea Six said:


> Red Lobster is the McDonald's of seafood.


I think of Red Lobster as more like a seafood version of Denny's.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I am OK with Denny's.  Also Waffle House.  Also Arthur Treacher's & Long John Silver's & McDonald's.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think this thread has anything to do with it, but DW chose Red Lobster last night. We are anything but 'regulars'. I found the portions so large that we could easily share one entree, buy an extra side salad and still leave food. The ayce 'cheddar bay' biscuits are just a handful of grease. Tasty but awfully fat. About once every couple of years is enough RL for me.

Jim


----------

